# UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss



## Torsten. Z (24. Dez. 2008)

Guten 

Ja ich weiß wie einige hier über UVC denken und akzeptiere es, brauch in diesen Thread aber nicht nochmal extra darauf Hingewiesen werden.

Der Hersteller gibt eine max. Pumpenleistung von 15.000 L/H an welche mir eindeutig zu hoch erscheint. Hatte so an 3000 - 6000 L/H gedacht.

Empfehlungen, Erfahrungswerte ?

Wofür möchte ich die 55 Wat am 15m³ Teich nutzen. Sie soll den Keimdruck senken. Schwebealgen sind so gut wie nicht vorhanden (Kein Grünes Wasser!). 
Die Lampe soll als letztes Glied eingesetzt werden hinter den __ Hel-X Filter (der Bodenfilter hat einen extra Keislauf).


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Dez. 2008)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*

15.000 l/h ist schon OK. 
Wenn du weniger durchpumpst ist halt die Bestrahlungsdauer länger. Aber 3000-6000 schein mir doch sehr wenig. 
Ich hatte an einer 30 Watt TMC eine 12.000er vor, ging ohne Probleme.


----------



## Torsten. Z (24. Dez. 2008)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*

Hallo Koi-Uwe,

das mag ja für Schwebealgen richtig sein, die sind aber nicht mein Hauptanliegen. Mein Hauptanliegen ist ja das der Entkeimung bzw. den Keimdruck zu verringern. Da denke ich das eine Längere Bestrahlungsdauer von vorteil wäre oder?

Aufgebaut werden soll es so.
Es wird ein Y oder T - Stück am Auslauf des __ Hel-X Filters gesetzt, so das ein Teil das Wassers in ein 400er KG 80cm Hoch fliest. Das dann als Pumpenkammer dienen soll, in den 400er KG wird sich dann eine 3500er oder 5000er Pumpe befinden die das Wasser durch die UVC Lampe pumpt und von da aus in den Teich zurück.

Die UVC wird hier mit Absicht nicht vor dem Filter gesetzt, damit nur schon gereinigtes Wasser durch die Lampe fliest und so mit die Intensivität der Lampe voll ausgenutzt werden kann.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Dez. 2008)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*

Also es spricht nichts dagegen nur 6000 l/h durchzupumpen. Aber ich denke zu wenig ist nicht gut für die Röhre bzw. Lampe. Dann liegt sie ja halb im trockenen


----------



## Koi-klaus (25. Dez. 2008)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Also es spricht nichts dagegen nur 6000 l/h durchzupumpen. Aber ich denke zu wenig ist nicht gut für die Röhre bzw. Lampe. Dann liegt sie ja halb im trockenen



Wie baust Du den die UVC ein ?? 

Es würden auch sicherlich 1000l keinen Schaden anrichten .
Aber ob wirklich nennenswert Bakterien/Viren abgetötet werden ??
Was ich feststellen konnte ist, das das Wasser deutlich klarer wird,
bei starker UVC-Bestrahlung. ( >5W/m³ Teichinhalt)


gruß


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Dez. 2008)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*

Waagerecht, ist bei der TMC auch so vorgegeben

Wenn da nur ein paar Liter durchlaufen, wird es nicht reichen die Quarzröhre komplett zu umspülen. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Torsten. Z (25. Dez. 2008)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*

Hallo Koi-Uwe,

die UVC Lampe wird waagerecht eingebaut. Denken wir doch mal anders. Wenn ich z.B. 10.000 L/H durch die Lampe schicke ist die Kontaktzeit "Wasser -> UVC" sehr gering. Für die Zellzerstörung der Schwebealgen sollte das dann noch ausreichend sein aber wie sieht es mit den "Entkeimen" aus?
Mehr ist ja nicht gleich immer besser.  Verstehe aber was du meinst.

Ich weiß es nicht, deswegen Frage ich hier ja auch. Hatte eigentlich darauf gehofft das da einige User mehr sich beteiligen und ihre Erfahrungen preisgeben.


----------



## Torsten. Z (25. Dez. 2008)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*

So nachdem ich mir hier und auch in anderen Foren einige Beiträge zum Thema UVC durchgelesen habe und das für und wieder in Sachen einbau und Durchfluss abgewogen habe, wurde sie wie folgt eingebaut.

Das Wasser wird erst durch einen Splatfilter vorgeklärt, der Großteil des Wassers fliest wie bisher in den __ Hel-X Filter. Ein geringer Teil ca. 5000 L/H werden durch eine Pumpe durch die UVC Lampe geleitet und dann in den Hel-X Filter, so habe ich eine längere Kontaktzeit mit Wasser und UVC und das Hel-X wird noch zusätzlich schön in Bewegung gebracht.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Frankia (25. Dez. 2008)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*



Torsten. Z schrieb:


> Hallo Koi-Uwe,
> 
> Aufgebaut werden soll es so.
> Es wird ein Y oder T - Stück am Auslauf des __ Hel-X Filters gesetzt, so das ein Teil das Wassers in ein 400er KG 80cm Hoch fliest. Das dann als Pumpenkammer dienen soll, in den 400er KG wird sich dann eine 3500er oder 5000er Pumpe befinden die das Wasser durch die UVC Lampe pumpt und von da aus in den Teich zurück.
> ...



Hallo Torsten, 
was ist eine "400er KG"?  - sorry die Frage.

Im übrigen bin ich auch Deiner Meinung, dass die UVC nach der "Vorfilterung"
und auf jeden Fall vor dem Rücklauf in den Teich eingebaut werden soll, damit bereits zerstörte Schwebealgen nicht direkt dem Teichwasser zugeführt werden. 
Ich hatte bisher eine Bitron 25 von OASE und eine 10.000-er Aquamax in Betrieb. Durch eine Kunststoffdrossel im UVC-Einlauf wurde die Durchflußmenge automatisch auf ca. 4000 - 5000 l reduziert und damit hatte ich gute Erfolge.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Dez. 2008)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> was ist eine "400er KG"? :



Torsten wird ein Kanalgrundrohr mit 400 mm Durchmesser meinen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Frankia (25. Dez. 2008)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*

Hallo Wolf,
zunächst noch schöne Feiertage und Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Ja mit Abkürzungen ist man heute schnell  bei der Sache. 
Ich hatte aber wirklich ein Brett vor dem Kopf und hinter der Abkürzung etwas ganz "Neues" vermutet.   Man sollte einfach nicht so kompliziert denken.


----------



## toschbaer (26. Dez. 2008)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*

Hallo Torsten,
woher kommt der Keimdruk ?? 

Bei Deinem Besatz und der Filter 

10% Wasserwechsel alle 2 Wochen

Die Fische sind gesund

Wenn Du 16kg Fisch in Deinem Teich hättest und fütterst bis der Arzt (Rainer) kommt, würde ich das verstehen

Bei zuviel Keimdruck, hilft 30% Wasserwechsel am besten 

Brenner=:evil

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## toschbaer (26. Dez. 2008)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*

axo,

was ich noch vergessen habe 

 "Eine Priese Salz"


----------



## Torsten. Z (26. Dez. 2008)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*

Keime sind immer im Wasser, es geht mir auch darum das sie sich nicht unnötig vermehren. Also eher eine vorbeugende Maßnahme.
Vorbeugen ist besser als heilen ;-)


----------



## Großmeister0815 (4. Jan. 2009)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*

Hallo ,
Das denke ich auch

Viele Grüße Dirk


----------



## juergen-b (5. Jan. 2009)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*

servus thorsten,



Torsten. Z schrieb:


> Keime sind immer im Wasser, es geht mir auch darum das sie sich nicht unnötig vermehren. Also eher eine vorbeugende Maßnahme.
> Vorbeugen ist besser als heilen ;-)




spar dir den strom 

falls das milieu in deinem teich für keime passend ist, wird deren population die sterberate durch deine paar watt lampe bei weitem übertreffen.

schaue dich mal in der industrie um, mit welchen kalibern von uv leistungen die ein optisch reines wasser entkeimen :?

unsere uv`s sind gut für schwebealgen und dat wars dann auch.


----------



## hansemann (8. Jan. 2009)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*

Hallo Torsten,

ich habe auch schon mal in einem Forum nach der Entkeimungsmöglichkeit von UVC Lampen gefragt, wollte auch damit den Keimdruck reduzieren. 
Dazu gibt es einen Bericht in midori. Den Link hatte auch jemand dazu eingestellt. Midori kann man kostenlos lesen. 
Der Tenor war glaub ich, dass für eine bedeutende Entkeimung 6 Watt pro m³-Pumpenleistung genommen werden muss, aber schau bitte selber nach, ich weiß es nicht mehr. Bei der Entkeimung wird eine eigene Formel verwendet, da gilt nicht das übliche 2-3 Watt pro m³-Teichvolumen, sondern .... Watt pro m³-Pumpenleistung. Von einem Bypass und reduzierter Durchflussmenge, wie es für die Beseitigung von Schwebealgen Gang und Gebe ist, ist da nix gestanden!!!

Lies den Artikel, google mal ein wenig. Midori, Entkeimung etc.

Und entscheide dann erst, ich geb das mit der Entkeimung auf, ist mir persönlich zu viel Strom, lieber weniger Fisch und mehr WW.

Viele Grüsse
Hans


----------



## Roeri (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*

Hallo zusammen

bin erst ganz neu hier und durch Zufall auf Euer Forum gestoßen.
Meine Eltern haben einen Teich mit Oase Technik, sprich Aquamax 8000, Skimmer, Biotec 10 und einen Bitron 18 C den sie sich jetzt erst gekauft haben.
Meine Frage ist wie stelle ich den Durchfluss ein?
Wieviel über UVC und wieviel über Bypass???
Die Pumpe hängt ca 1m tief im Wasser somit berträgt die Förderhöhe ca. 1,3 m.

Danke für Eure Hilfe im vorraus

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------



## Roeri (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*

Danke für die Hilfe hier und die vielen Antworten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*



Roeri schrieb:


> Danke für die Hilfe hier und die vielen Antworten



Keine Ursache 

Kannst du dir eigentlich vorstellen wie viele Themen hier am Tag durchgehen ? Ich glaub nicht.

Hängt an der 8000er auch der Skimmer dran ? Kann man die Bitron 18c überhaupt regeln ?

Ansonsten würd ich die ganze Pumpenleistung durch die UVC jagen


----------



## Roeri (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: UVC 55 Watt - Durchfluss*

Hallo Uwe

danke für Deine Antwort
Der Skimmer hängt auch mit daran und den Bitron 18 C kann man regeln.
Oase meinte ich solle das auf 8000 Liter stellen aber ich bin der Meinung da geht zuviel über den Bypass. Deswegen wollte ich wissen ob jemand Erfahrung damit hat.

mfg Roeri aus dem Harz


----------

